# Christmas Bud



## OGsPhotography (Feb 24, 2017)

Christmas Cactus


----------



## OGsPhotography (Feb 24, 2017)

For Perspective
Edit: Thanks Zombie;
 I changed the perspective photo!
Shot with 50mm all three extension tubes, 13, 21,31= 65 mm extension.

About 1" distance lens to subject.
2 Speed light, one on each sides of plant.
1/50, f14 iso 200

C+ C is appreciated.


----------



## zombiesniper (Feb 24, 2017)

Very cool first photo.
The perspective on the second photo makes it look like a thumb.


----------



## alexis.alvarez (Feb 24, 2017)

OGsPhotography said:


> Christmas CactusView attachment 135662


 Very sensuous, almost sensual!


----------

